# Dual Greer



## spi (Jul 8, 2021)

This is the Mach 1 and Southern Belle boxed together into a dual overdrive (1590XX enclosure).  M1 is the blue side and SB is the red side.  And it has a switch to change the stacking order.

Not an example of the cleanest wiring, because I used extra wire lengths to make all the routing easy.

My initial impressions:
Mach 1 is the most transparent drive I've used.   With the gain just over halfway and volume at unity, I can barely tell it's there, except for the slightest hit of grit.
Southern Belle has a lot more gain, with a sweet smooth breakup.
In M1->SB mode, the M1 can goose the SB to get a lot more gain and sustain.   And in SB->M1 mode, the M1 boosts the SBs signal for some extra punch.

This was the first time I used the Tayda drilling service, and I'm happy with the way it came out--when doing it myself I usually get some poor alignment because I never get the hand-drill to go exactly where I intended.  The time and stress it saved me was worth the fee, given it had 14 holes.


----------



## Barry (Jul 8, 2021)

Tidy!


----------



## Grubb (Jul 9, 2021)

Nice work and great pedal idea. I have the Mach 1 board here, but you've got me considering a double build too. Could both fit in a 1590BB? 🤔


----------



## TGP39 (Jul 9, 2021)

I love this idea.  Sounds like a wonderful combination.   Help me understand something.  You don’t have a voltage source going from the DC jack to EACH pcb.  How is this done?  I’m always looking for different ways to wire up dual and tri builds.


----------



## giovanni (Jul 9, 2021)

About drilling: I had your same problems with the drill. I was able to get way more accurate by using a hole punch to mark the spots and a small titanium drill bit to drill pilot holes before switching to a step bit to get the desired width. Anyway, very cool build!


----------



## fig (Jul 9, 2021)

That's a great combo!

@TGP39 . The red wire crossing at the very bottom of the enclosure from one 3PDT to the other.


----------



## spi (Jul 9, 2021)

Grubb said:


> Nice work and great pedal idea. I have the Mach 1 board here, but you've got me considering a double build too. Could both fit in a 1590BB? 🤔


Yes, both can fit both in a BB, but there'd be no room for an order change switch.  For an example, see the thread:

King of Greer build (two ships in one bottle content) | PedalPCB Community Forum


----------



## spi (Jul 9, 2021)

TGP39 said:


> I love this idea. Sounds like a wonderful combination. Help me understand something. You don’t have a voltage source going from the DC jack to EACH pcb. How is this done? I’m always looking for different ways to wire up dual and tri builds.


The switch PCBs have LED and CLR on them, so I didn't need to use the LED/CLR on the PedalPCB boards, but now also needed to route power to the switches.

By jumpering the LED on the boards and using a 0R resistor for the CLR, it connects the V+ to the SW pad.  So  power goes in one board, out the SW pad and to the switch PCB.  As @fig points out, the power then routes across to the other switch and back up the SW pad to the other board.


----------



## TGP39 (Jul 9, 2021)

spi said:


> The switch PCBs have LED and CLR on them, so I didn't need to use the LED/CLR on the PedalPCB boards, but now also needed to route power to the switches.
> 
> By jumpering the LED on the boards and using a 0R resistor for the CLR, it connects the V+ to the SW pad.  So  power goes in one board, out the SW pad and to the switch PCB.  As @fig points out, the power then routes across to the other switch and back up the SW pad to the other board.


Very clever.  Thank you for explaining that.  I was wondering why the led was jumpered.  I always learn something from observing other people’s work.


----------

